
Getting a 99/100 Google PageSpeed Score - thecosas
https://blog.adam-marsden.co.uk/improve-seo-making-your-site-faster-get-a-99-100-google-page-score-cb13e718249b
======
pandasun
But why?

~~~
bufferoverflow
Google ranks faster websites higher.

